# Confused By Choice



## bullseye (4 Apr 2009)

Hi All,

Guess what looking to buy my 1st scroll saw but totally lost in what is good and what is rubbish. Read a lot on this site but still none the wiser as to what a good first purchase would be. 

I understand that the more you pay usually you get a better machine but hey you need to start somewhere to get bitten by the scroll saw bug! 

If someone could give a few good pointers as to machines in the range of £100 and what makes it worth recommending that would be a massive help!  

I don't want to start with fine detailed work more of the simpler stuff like childrens puzzles, signs etc. Hope that helps.

Paul
AKA Bullseye


----------



## maltrout512 (4 Apr 2009)

Hi Paul and welcome. I was in your situation last week. There's a second hand tool shop nearish to me and when I went in last week they had a Rexon DTS 16A for sale. Up for £85.00. It looks like it's new so I asked if it could take pinned and pinless blades. It did so a deal was done £75. thought it was a good deal and now moving down the scroll saw slide. I have done all this type of work by hand before so I like you are new to this. I'm sure that some of the scrollers will give you some very good advise. All the best.


----------



## StevieB (4 Apr 2009)

For around the £100 mark the SIP gets good reviews, or you could look for something on ebay. I would try and get one that takes pinless blades if at all possible, since this will enable you to make finer cuts - as you say you want to cut puzzles this will be pretty much essential. Variable speed rather than single or two preset speeds is always nice as it gives you much more control.

What you really get in the more expensive machines is more cast iron. This increases weight, decreases vibration and allows a better quality of cut. You can get the same effect by bolting down a lighter saw to a non-moveable surface however, and I managed quite hapily for several years with a cheap and cheerful Rexon SS16A scrollsaw bolted to a worktop.

Steve.


----------



## Gill (5 Apr 2009)

It's so long since I tried an introductory saw that I'm probably not the best person to comment, but I'd probably choose from amongst the SIP, the Rexon and the Fox.

There seem to be some attractive Hegners on eBay right now, if you fancy spending a little more and taking a bit of a risk. Not all of them have variable speed, but then you really only need that if you're cutting delicate pieces.

Gill


----------



## Geoffrey (5 Apr 2009)

Hi Paul the new Fox 16vs gets my vote its a stable mate of the delta scroll saw and for £119.95 looks good value. Here www.allwayshobbies.com if you google it you might get it for less

Geoff


----------



## bullseye (5 Apr 2009)

Thanks for your help.

Rexon do not even list a scroll saw on their UK website and Screwfix have stopped selling it, so in the end I bought a SIP. It takes pin and plain blades but you do have to use an allen key to change the blades  I'll have to see about getting some wing nuts/ bolts etc to make it tool free

Now I have had a go I need to get hold of some blades. The saw came with a pack of Silverline 10 TPI blades, a bit chunky? Are these ok or should I be looking for a better quality blade?

Paul


----------



## Dalboy (5 Apr 2009)

Rexon don't do the ss16sa model any more


----------

